# Spring Break Nationals 2010



## mennitti (Aug 10, 2009)

At the Ocean Center in Daytona
March 13 and 14.
Correct?

Can spectators still go Friday nights? Any cost to get in Friday? Will shirts, etc still be available as in the past? I haven't been there is 6 years, just curious to know if it's all the same.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

In the last 3 years, Friday night was just set up. They didn't really stop anyone from getting in, at least not that I could tell. 

t-shirts---you can buy a few from Paul's booth right inside the door, but manufacturers have all but stopped giving out t-shirts. You may get some lanyards, stickers or something like that---but that is about it. 

Is it the same as 6 years ago? No. Is it the same as 3 years ago? No. Last year it was TINY. Not a lot going on at all. The entire thing was inside last year, specators walking around teh competition side was VERY small. The manufacturer side had some foot traffic but not much at all. 

Overall the show is small now. Very small. 


I'm on the fence about going. Not sure anybody I know is going, and if I can't find 3 or 4 that are going down, I will likely pass this year also.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

I was there in '06 for the first time, I won an all-inclusive trip for writing a 500 word essay. The scene was pretty big, but the actual content was small. Not many competitors, and most had their cars closed and were nowhere to be found. The manufacturers section (indoors) was simply too loud to carry on a conversation with anyone.

Overall, it was cool to go and see what it was all about, but I doubt i'd ever pay out of pocket to go again. I get more out of local meets with guys from forums. People are more willing to help you tune your system, provide tips on installation, and let you listen to their cars.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

With the exception of two or three people, I've never had a problem listening to anyone's car. People don't stand next to their car the entire show---because hell that is boring for them. yes we want people to listen to our cars, but we like to hangout and talk with each other. So we might just be a few cars away. 

If you really want to listen to someone's car, hang out, ask people standing around where the owner is, and track them down. 


But nothing worse than driving 12 hours one way, and just sitting right next to your car for 3 days.


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

I am coming from Brazil to Daytona this year.

Hope to meet some of you guys there.

Would love to hear as many cars as I can!


----------



## mennitti (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, it's dead like everything else then....
I used to go every year. Finally I'm back in Daytona this year during the show, so I'll check it out. Hope there is no charge like before, it doesn't sound worth it.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I just look forward to meeting new folks and getting to talk car audio! 

My name is Abram and you cant miss me, white maxima with orange lights. Hope to meet and listen to as many people and cars I can.


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

SPL competition is outside this year.


----------



## FloridaSPL.com (Jan 19, 2008)

Floor map of the Ocean Center:

Florida Car Audio Blog Archive Spring Break Nationals (SBN) 2010 - Daytona Beach, FL


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

Was there last year competing in amateur on the IASCA side, will be making the trip down from Toronto again this year as well. I will be the one with the black 2002 civic coupe with ontario plates, if anyone see's me and would like to listen to the car then be sure to let me know!


----------



## SullyTT (Jan 6, 2010)

I was there last year. It was my first time there, and I enjoyed it. For any of you who remember, I judged Novice and Pro Class for SQi.

I'll be up there again this year if nothing drastic happens in the near future.


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll be there at least one of the days, maybe both. First time attending the show so looking forward to it.


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll be there too, together with Ianaconi.


----------



## SSP-350z (Feb 28, 2010)

I will be there in the Sony booth. I have heard that it will be larger this year due to more vendors. Sony will be there for the first time in 4 years I believe. Should be a good time, its always been one of my favorite shows.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

I will be bringing some cars and friends. Awesome that it actually falls on my Spring Break. Haha, such a college kid thing.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll be there but I had to leave the car behind.... still in the works. I hope to meet a bunch of people and hear some awesome cars.


----------



## badbowtie1972 (Nov 22, 2006)

I will be there Saturday. It has gotten much smaller over the years the construction that they did really messed things up and then the economy I guess. But it is still worth going to listen and meet people for me. There are always some new ideas to be found.


----------



## mennitti (Aug 10, 2009)

We got in last night around supper. I'll be there today.


----------



## mennitti (Aug 10, 2009)

Disappointing...... I used to walk out of that place with bags of stuff: pens, cups, coozies, letter openers, shirts, etc. Today I got 2 quarter sized stickers. Drive 900+ miles, spend $40 just to get in the door, booo. Everyone must be financially hurting. It's too bad that by the time the economy comes back around this sport may be dead.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ did you get to listen to any cars? 

Anything notable to mention?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ did you get to listen to any cars?
> 
> Anything notable to mention?


X2 ^^


----------



## mennitti (Aug 10, 2009)

There were some high dollar rides along the side entrance, I'd say about 4 custom trucks with unlimited budgets. Will Castro was signing autographs from Unique. Scott Buwalda is doing his seminar for JL Audio for $20. There was maybe 25 cars competing in the side arena.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Only 25 cars went to compete? I remember back in the 90's when SBN was soooo big they had to stage all the cars outside in the rear parking lot and then brought them into the judging area by class, that was the only way they could get them thru.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

There are around 40 cars. Some of those cars are in booths.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm looking forward to hearing feedback on the SQ cars.

Anyone happen to take pictures?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Congrats to John Mash for MECA BOS. I hear Steve Mcintyre won his class and was a close second for BOS. Jorge Delgado(SP) won his class with Steve Cook close behind.

All I got for now.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay, I got their friday night, SQ cars, hmm, not that many.. Listen to a Black Acura CL (sorry bad with names here's a member) pretty nice car, Ben's Audi, hmm interesting for sure and definitely a nice install (I hope he doesn't mind me copying some of the stuff in his car)..

I have some pictures of some cars and I have pictures of Beyma's ridiculously loud Vehicles that they brought from Puerto Rico.. these things are loud and really clear.. 

JBL brought out the MS-8, didn't get a chance to hear it, trust me the noise floor was crazy.. pretty decent size. Gary has it in the Regal was wanting to hear it, but someone decided to steal the cds he had..


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Scott Buwalda took 1st in expert and BOS tuner jam with his black car


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Congrats to Scott! Heard his new car is a Skyline. (right hand drive)


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

its not new, just re-new-ed


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Congrats to Scott! Heard his new car is a Skyline. (right hand drive)


Yup: here's the engine:


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Congrats to Scott! Heard his new car is a Skyline. (right hand drive)


I thought It was a 240 converted to be a RHD Skyline, not an actual imported Skyline. I could be wrong


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Looks good regardless!


----------



## mennitti (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah those Beyma vehicles were crazy loud and crystal clear sitting out front!

Boo on the SQ guy with the black 300! Taping black material on the windows so you can't see inside, I hate guys like that, it's a car show.


----------



## mennitti (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah those Beyma vehicles were crazy loud and crystal clear sitting out front!

Boo on the SQ guy with the black 300! Taping black material on the windows so you can't see inside, I hate guys like that, it's a car show.


----------



## Scott P (Sep 9, 2007)

mennitti said:


> Yeah those Beyma vehicles were crazy loud and crystal clear sitting out front!
> 
> Boo on the SQ guy with the black 300! Taping black material on the windows so you can't see inside, I hate guys like that, it's a car show.


Blacking out the windows isn't for keeping prying eyes out of the cars, it is to eliminate visual distractions for the judges inside the cars. I garuntee if you had asked Jorge would have let you see inside that car.


----------



## mennitti (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe, but he could have opened the trunk or doors. I hated how Keith Turner used to keep everything sealed up too. Unsportsman-like conduct, 40 yard penalty, repeat 2nd inning! -


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Scott's 240 converted to a RH Drive Nissan Silvia with a 840hp tubro charged sykline engine looked amazing and from his win sounded amazing also.

John Ecplise sounded great also, as did Scott's Acura with the 2-way Audio Development drivers.


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

I ended up going both days. It was my first time at the show but thought it was OK. Saturday got some posters and stickers. Sunday got stickers, 2 shirts and 2 hats. It seemed like you had to time it just right to get the shirts etc. They only handed them out every so often. I listened to some of the cars in the vendor area but didn't really get a chance to listen to the SQ cars in the other area. I took alot of pics and will try to post some one day this week. I'm currently in the Orlando airport.

Congrats to Scott on his win. That was an awesome car/install.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I just got back from SBN late last night. I didn't see this thread until now, but I was there both days hanging out with the Sundown Audio crowd outside most of the time. I went inside to the vendors area and talked to Scott Buwalda and Nick Wright for a little bit, and yes, Scott's car is SSSIIIIIIIIIICK. That is the nicest car overall that I've seen in many many many years. Actually, I can't remember seeing one that tops it.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I am just now getting caught up on week's worth of sleep deprivation. I battled DCT-Z1 and DEQX electronic gremlins for ten full days before the show, and Saturday morning at the show. The retardedly loud "King of Bass" truck was 50 feet from our booth; easily, easily hitting 135 dB at 50 feet. I can't help but to think the ribbon cable that became dislodged in my Denon DCT-Z1, causing us to disassemble the car at 9:30 AM Saturday morning, was because of the SPL levels inside the venue. My sunroof was bouncing a full inch, and there was no music being played in my car. Insulation was raining from the ceiling all weekend; it was stupid loud in the venue, and clear to me that no one in management is policing this like they used to.

I have been working on my car for seven full years. It debuted briefly in 2006 in a blue color, when it won the CES best of show, and the Elite Summer Nationals Best of Best of Show in the car show. 2006 was a rough year for me, losing my Mom to cancer, so I lost interest in the car because it needed constant maintenance, and the bespoke amplifiers were problematic. In July 2007, we were shooting a TV pilot for SPEED, and the blue car was one of the things we worked on with the camera's rolling. We tried to work out all of the girl's issues, but concluded the amps needed to go back to UK for repair, and all of the other little gremlins excercised. Fast forward to March 2008...dropped a note to a dear friend of mine to inquire about amplifiers, and we decided on *four* MCC602TM's from McIntosh. I started disassmbly of the blue car, and made a list of things that could be irmpoved to perfect the car. The list was something like 72 items long. Twenty four months later, here we are. The ONLY thing left from the old blue car instalaltion form 2006 is the wheels. EVERYTHING else has changed, including the engine, suspension and suspension work, interior fabrication, front stage speaker locations, leeather, alcantara, wilton wool, computer automation, paint and body work, engine compartment body work, etc., etc., etc. I need to sit down and chronicle the work done in the past two years...even machined metric cap head screws for the suspension because they were not available in the size and pitch I needed for suspension, transmission, and engine.

Big congrats to my Team Hybrids brothers for winning every class they competed in the IASCA INAC Finals, except for a tie in Amatuer, which was decided by SQ score (Hajji Grape).

INAC Rookie, one-two sweep of HAT cars

Julian Ridi, 1st place
Brian Souter, 2nd place

INAC Amatuer

Hajji Grape, tied for first place [same score], tie-breaker was SQ score. Second place. So damn close.

INAC Pro, one-two sweep of HAT cars

John Myers, 1st place
John Sketoe, 2nd place

INAC Ultimate, one-two sweep of HAT cars

John Marsh, 1st place
Larry Woolacott, 2nd place

INAC Expert
Scott Buwalda, 1st place

John Marsh won MECA Master and Best of Show Sound. I won Best of Show Tuner Jam (easily 150 cars). In his debut show, Lee Torres won 2nd in Rookie SBN judging (watch out for next year folks, we got a ringer in the Rookie class). Several other guys won and placed in the SBN IASCA show.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

^looks like you put a Ferrari interior into a 240/skyline. Absolutely beautiful. 

What other shows are you doing this year? I'd like to hear it sometime.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Pics of Scotts car from caraudiomag.com, Spring Break Nationals 2010 - Show Cars - Pics & Vids - Car Audio and Electronics. There is some interesting additional text with the images. I can't imagine how sweet it looks and sounds in person.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Andy, that was exactly the effect we were going for---Bentley interior with an 850 horsepower (without spray) motor to pull it down the road.

Photos have been uploaded here: Buwalda Hybrids International Bulletin Board • View topic - Back in Black - Black Betty


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Ooops, as for shows Andy. Not sure. Whatever show that gives the best bang for the buck - it's expensive mobilizing a 48-foot trailer with an 11 MPG truck pulling it. 

Not sure on the MECA side of the house because this car is a "simultaneous" vehicle (sound and install simultaneously). Plus, we already have two or three in Master. I am building my G35 with a MECA-style sound only installation, and will probably roll that in MECA. 

Might bring Betty to USACi Finals, if there's no stupid conflict again with MECA dates...

I am thinking seriously on hosting IASCA shows again this year. Combined with Allison's shows up 985, we might have six or eight here in GA this year.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

And Jim Becker, e-mail or call me, please. I have a TROPHY for you too. 

Scott


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have to say the entire purpose of going was to do the best I could. I am pleased, considering it was my 1st Meca and 2nd Iasca show. I have read some of the post and neg about lack of competition, and that very well could be the case! But there are some of us out their that love doing this. The only thing I can say is I met a lot of cool people and listened to some really nice cars! I will be taking advice from everyone that listened and looked at my car. I will improve on my imperfections; I believe that is the entire reason for competing. If we were all perfect we would never have to improve!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Scott, congrats again...car is beautiful.

God I'd hate to see your credit card statements...lol.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

mennitti said:


> Scott Buwalda is doing his seminar for JL Audio for $20.


Just a quick correction here....

That would have been myself doing the seminars with JL Audio, not Scott. They were each 2.5 hours, covering level setting, speaker placement, basic acoustics, etc. Not nearly enough time to cover the topics, but fun none the less....


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

astrochex said:


> Pics of Scotts car from caraudiomag.com, Spring Break Nationals 2010 - Show Cars - Pics & Vids - Car Audio and Electronics. There is some interesting additional text with the images. I can't imagine how sweet it looks and sounds in person.


thats pretty damn impressive.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah...kudos to everyone that showed this year...40+ cars ain't bad considering what MECA and USACi had at their event...but none-the-less...I agree that there are probably 100 serious SQ competitors floating around right now. All shops are working to bring in new blood and a changing of the guard. Let's all stay after it and try to keep it alive. Or I'll just go drag racing...:laugh:.


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

I think you are right John. Everyone just needs to get out and go to some shows. That is what will turn this around. SBN was a blast, thanks to everyone that made it a great show.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

^ you two had some damn nice sounding cars, boys  Thanks again for the seat time.


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

Thank you sir. I thought you were gonna take up residence in there for a while!!! LOL


----------



## Ianaconi (Nov 11, 2006)

Anyone has the complete results for SQ (all classes)?


----------



## 12v Electronics (Jun 1, 2008)

jsketoe said:


> Yeah...kudos to everyone that showed this year...40+ cars ain't bad considering what MECA and USACi had at their event...but none-the-less...I agree that there are probably 100 serious SQ competitors floating around right now. All shops are working to bring in new blood and a changing of the guard. Let's all stay after it and try to keep it alive. Or I'll just go drag racing...:laugh:.


Putting the SQ cars in the other area was a good idea due to the volume level, but nobody knew you guys were there. There would have been a lot more foot traffic if they would have at least marked it better.


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

12v Electronics said:


> Putting the SQ cars in the other area was a good idea due to the volume level, but nobody knew you guys were there. *There would have been a lot more foot traffic if they would have at least marked it better.*


*sigh*


----------



## SullyTT (Jan 6, 2010)

12v Electronics said:


> Putting the SQ cars in the other area was a good idea due to the volume level, but nobody knew you guys were there. There would have been a lot more foot traffic if they would have at least marked it better.


There was discussion with Paul and Moe about this after the show. They are thinking of putting some manufacturer booths in the SQ area to pull some more foot traffic into that region, keeping in mind that a quieter environment is needed for the judging.


----------



## hemimaddness (Jun 2, 2008)

Scott P said:


> Blacking out the windows isn't for keeping prying eyes out of the cars, it is to eliminate visual distractions for the judges inside the cars. I garuntee if you had asked Jorge would have let you see inside that car.


that is true in all the years that i have been doing this my car or truck is allways open for evryone to hear and see i'm the first to tell you i never hide anything and will never do . i will allway tell how we did something all you have to do is ask i love this sport and will help anyone that needs it even if it's my competion lol


----------

